# My First Missouri Meerschaum



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I've smoked other corn cobs. Heck I learned how to smoke a pipe on a corncob over 10 years ago... but they've all been cheaper varieties.

My friend just got back from America and brought a boatload of tobacco (unfortunately almost all aromatic... a point he and I disagree on substantially) and a Missouri Meerschaum for me.

I'm almost done with my first bowl and WOW. This thing is amazing. I love the way it feels in my hand, in my mouth (even the bit is nice), and I love that the hole is enough bigger to make a big difference in my smoking experience.

I'm very pleased. I know some of you are big fans of corn-cob, but this may be my new favorite pipe (and I own quite a few somewhat expensive pipes).

Couple of questions. Any of you have missouri meerschaums you've been smoking for a long time? Do they last? Do I need to be more careful or different in my maintenance? My experience with previous corn cobs is they're only good for about 10-30 smokes depending on how good of care I take of them. But this looks like a different animal. Will it last 10 years if I take good care?


I feel like i've wasted so much money in the past if this can be this nice to smoke....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Some guys replace the stem with a forever stem but I haven't done that. I've had my MM cobs for a couple years with no issues.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They can last a while some claim as long as 20 years enjoy!

MM Corn Cob Query - How long do they last? :: Pipe Talk :: Pipe Smokers Forums


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the best secret in pipe-smoking! I bought a grab-bag of MM 2nds and the pipes I got were so good that I rarely touch my briar pipes anymore. If you get the chance, pick up a MM Freehand. It's without a doubt my favorite and best-smoking pipe.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I just purchased a new one yesterday. The only issue I ever have with them is I don't take care of them like a "regular" pipe and I'll leave them sit around sometimes and the weather will destroy them.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Excellent pipes that can last many decades! I would highly recommend picking up a forever steam. I just got my first one a few weeks ago and it improves the way my MM smokes even more! As far a maintenance goes I think they are the same as any other pipe.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I have an MM that I use almost every day, and have for about 2 months now. Other than a little charring around the bowl (and a wonderful cake), it's just as good of condition as when I got it. Best part is that at $3, you can care for it however you wish. Those first few bowls are amazing, though. I don't know if I'll look into a Forever stem, though, because I use a cob when I kick around, so end up clenching a lot. I've tried soft bits, and they work well, but I tend to be more slobbery than a lot, so they get kind of gross.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Oddly enough, I just got _my_ first MM cob (my previous cob might have been made by someone else). It provided a perfectly fine smoking experience, and was seemingly well made for something that is cheap. Nothing about it makes we want to reach for it instead of one of my briars.

I'm glad I have a cob again. It is a bit of a novelty, and I'm sure I'll bring it out to smoke on patriotic occasions. And I suppose it is nice to have a pipe that I can care nothing about, assuming at some point I'll be smoking in a situation where my pipe could be at risk. But otherwise...I'll pass.


----------



## WallyBSez (Jan 16, 2013)

I love my cobs as a newbie. Just ordered my 5th today, a straight Diplomat. Might be my last for awhile as I need a second briar to go along with my Sav. But the price can't be beat on the cobs.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Missouri Meerschaum makes a great pipe. I couldn't have made my coloring bowl without their cobs.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/320220-diy-meerschaum-coloring-bowls-2.html


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

No cob better than a MM.

Great pipe to smoke out of!!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Bob (Rogermugs) and others interested in cobs, With proper care, cobs will last a long time. The cobs I smoke the most are 3 natural Diplomats (that were available 2-3 years ago direct from the factory) and I've smoked over 2,000 bowls through them. I've reamed the three over 10 times. I have another 10-12 cobs in my rotation. The natural finished Prides, Morgan's (the Morgan was a prototype that was only available from the factory) and a General get smoked the most. I smoke va/vapers in the naturals and the plaster finished cobs, Balkans & OTC's. I smoke va/vapers 95% of the time.

I clean the stems with Everclear (190 proof grain alcohol) and the shank with Everclear on a "Q" tip every week or two on the cobs smoked the most. I've read where it's not a good idea to use alcohol in the bowl so I've never done that.

Other tips for those new to cobs: The flavor of the smoke will be "woody" as the shank burns away in the bowl. Most folks don't particularly care for this but you should smoke a new cob so as to burn the shank away. When the taste becomes objectionable, set it aside and let it burn out as this will accelerate the "break in".

Don't go digging around in the bottom of the bowl. The leftover bits of tobacco will mix with the ash from the shank and form a nice bottom in the bowl. Cobs without the hardwood plug in the bottom can poke through if you're aggressive in cleaning.

I don't use paper filters but I do cut a pipe cleaner into 1 inch sections, fold into a "V" and use this in place of a paper filter. Much cheaper and the p.c. filter collects some tar, moisture and keeps bits of tobacco from being sucked into your mouth. It also makes the draw just right (for me.)

I order extra MM "Danish" bits for spares. I think they're more comfortable than the other stems that come on some of the cobs. They're 50 cents. I order straight stems and heat and bend a few for my bent cobs. The factory bend is rather sharp and prevents a pipe cleaner from passing easily. I have one "Forever" nose warmer stem. It's a comfortable bit but a bit pricey. I did have to drill the end of the tenon to a larger diameter because I got some condensation on the end that caused a bit of "gurgle".

I think the natural's smoke better than the plastered cobs. The Pride is one example and they're around $4.00. I have a natural General and Freehand. The Freehand doesn't get much action because it's heavy and not a clincher. The General is modified so it's a great clincher.

After I'm done smoking, I clean the shank and stem and place the bowls in an egg carton. In the winter, they get my shop heater blowing on them. In the summer, I put them outside to get some sun and air to dry out and "freshen".

I dry all of my tobacco before loading any pipe. I've never had a gurgle problem or a wet heel in a cob.

Cobs are a low cost way to add pipes to a rotation so your briars and meers can get a rest. Or, in my case, I bought a couple of briars so I could rest my cobs:smile: I sold my meers because the cobs smoke just as well (if not better) for me and I don't have to worry about dropping and breaking an expensive pipe.

And, for those who like cobs, here's a thumbnail of a collection I bought on ebay:


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

MM cobs are great. I've got 4 of them right now, and I have 1 Forever Stem which I rotate among the 4 pipes. If I'm out doing something where I might drop or lose the pipe, I just use one of the plastic bits that came from the factory.


----------



## hawkeye680 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for this post, as it saved me from starting a new one.

So from what I am reading, it is normal for the shank to stick out into the bowl a good bit? The Legend I just got is my first ever and it looked odd sticking that far into it.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe it is very normal in all corn-cobs. I own two MM and my friends own about 10, they all stick in that much, but every corn cob I've ever seen does this.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

hawkeye680 said:


> Thank you for this post, as it saved me from starting a new one.
> 
> So from what I am reading, it is normal for the shank to stick out into the bowl a good bit? The Legend I just got is my first ever and it looked odd sticking that far into it.


As was stated earlier the sides of the shank will burn away and the bottom will flatten out into a carbon pancake so to speak. Just smoke it and smoke it a lot! Personally I prefer the plastered cobs because sometimes I get a lil agressive with my smoking and don't realize it when its clenched in my jaw. The plaster prevents burning through the side of the pipe.


----------



## KayWoodrow (Feb 17, 2013)

The smoke shop in my hood has Legends for 3.99. It is such a solid pipe. I ordered the MM sampler and I cant bring myself to light up the big boys (Great Dane, Country Gent, and Freestyle). They sent me 6 legends and they are gonna last me forever!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE my MMs! I have a few briars, a meer churchwarden, and a couple odd pipes but my go-to pipe is my MM Country Gentleman. Love the way if feels in my hand. It's super light for clenching and very tolerant of over heating. My only problem is that I once nubbed a Macanudo cigar in it. Every now and then I'll get a whiff of that cigar. However, it was a great cigar so it's not much of an issue for me.

Did I say I really love my MM cobs? lol


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

KayWoodrow said:


> The smoke shop in my hood has Legends for 3.99. It is such a solid pipe. I ordered the MM sampler and I cant bring myself to light up the big boys (Great Dane, Country Gent, and Freestyle). They sent me 6 legends and they are gonna last me forever!


That's criminal! How can you turn down that Country Gentleman? It HAS to be smoked!
This is a terrible thread, by the way; I haven't thought about getting more cobs in quite a while, but I do miss my Great Dane spool, and I always wanted to try the freestyle...

The only criticism I have of cobs is that the bowl width is usually so small. I like a pipe I can jamb my thumb into. (No, I don't get any thrill from this, it's just a guideline!)


----------



## KayWoodrow (Feb 17, 2013)

MarkC said:


> That's criminal! How can you turn down that Country Gentleman? It HAS to be smoked!
> This is a terrible thread, by the way; I haven't thought about getting more cobs in quite a while, but I do miss my Great Dane spool, and I always wanted to try the freestyle...
> 
> The only criticism I have of cobs is that the bowl width is usually so small. I like a pipe I can jamb my thumb into. (No, I don't get any thrill from this, it's just a guideline!)


In your honor I will smoke the gent today  also, if you are looking for a big bowl the freestyle might be your thang. Its a crazy deep bowl. My pinky barely makes it to the bottom of the bowl and I have a pretty big pinky.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

KayWoodrow said:


> In your honor I will smoke the gent today  also, if you are looking for a big bowl the freestyle might be your thang. Its a crazy deep bowl. My pinky barely makes it to the bottom of the bowl and I have a pretty big pinky.
> 
> View attachment 43006


As the one who started this thread I'd just like to say.... *love*. Here's to hoping my bag of MM seconds carried in by a friends family on march 7 includes either a freehand or a mcarthur


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

KayWoodrow said:


> In your honor I will smoke the gent today  also, if you are looking for a big bowl the freestyle might be your thang. Its a crazy deep bowl. My pinky barely makes it to the bottom of the bowl and I have a pretty big pinky.


Unfortunately, it's not the depth of the bowl I dislike, it's the width. Now, if you could do that with your thumb...


----------



## hawkeye680 (Oct 8, 2012)

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> As was stated earlier the sides of the shank will burn away and the bottom will flatten out into a carbon pancake so to speak. Just smoke it and smoke it a lot! Personally I prefer the plastered cobs because sometimes I get a lil agressive with my smoking and don't realize it when its clenched in my jaw. The plaster prevents burning through the side of the pipe.


Could it be Dremeled out?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

hawkeye680 said:


> Could it be Dremeled out?


I suppose that could be done (with a bit that has a long enough reach). You could give the shank a twist and see if you can remove it from the bowl and then cut it down. I wouldn't bother as the charred stem helps form a more solid bottom which is important if your cob doesn't have a hardwood plug and you smoke wet tobacco (and have a habit of digging out the dottle with vigor.)

The cobs in my rotation (all natural finished: Diplomats, Prides, Morgans and a General) all smoke to the bottom leaving nothing but ash. I dry all of my tobacco before loading.

BTW, I disagree with the comment that plaster prevents bowl burn out. The only advantage to a plastered finish is that the pipe stays nicer looking. Natural finished cobs tend to get ratty looking after hundreds of bowls. For me, the plastered cobs smoke hotter.

I've got a few thousand bowls through my natural Diplomats and have never had any burn out problems.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

The naturals are my favorites as well. The Missouri Prides are about my favorite pipe.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

mikebjrtx said:


> The naturals are my favorites as well. The Missouri Prides are about my favorite pipe.


They are great smokers, especially at a cost of $4.00.

The best smoker's I've owned (of any pipe) are the three natural Diplomats that I bought 2-3 years ago. These were available from the factory and I don't believe they were ever advertised on their website. I've smoked these so much that I've reamed the cake in them over 10 times. I value them more than any of the meers or briars I've owned.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

KayWoodrow said:


> The smoke shop in my hood has Legends for 3.99. It is such a solid pipe. I ordered the MM sampler and I cant bring myself to light up the big boys (Great Dane, Country Gent, and Freestyle). They sent me 6 legends and they are gonna last me forever!


Brother... do you yourself a pleasure and LIGHT UP THAT FREEHAND! It is a great smoking pipe.


----------



## Phred (Feb 13, 2013)

Ditto for the Great Dane - I lit up a bowl of Black House in mine and had a nearly perfect smoke right out of the bag.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love MMs, particularly because they are so lightweight and comfortable to clench while driving in the car. I've not found making it past 30 smokes to be an issue, though I haven't been smoking them for years. I know I've seen pics from individuals who claim theirs were 20+ years old. They get a beautiful color after a while.


----------

